# Roomie and Grafik Eye QS Automation question



## afeest (Sep 5, 2012)

I have purchased and installed a Grafik Eye QS system. I purchased and installed with the unit the 

QS-CI-NWK-E - Ethernet interface module
QSE-IO - contact closure IO interface

Have them installed and can telnet to the ethernet interface - and via the telnet interface select the zone settings i want successfully. What i cannot figure out - is how to get a remote app like roomie to do it. 

anyone have any experience with this?

and No.. i don't have any shades for the QSE-IO:unbelievable:. At the time- i thought i would use the contact closures for the drop down screen and/or projector control - but doesn't make sense at this point.. just wasted money...

Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wish I could help mate, but I am not familiar with roomie at all. Hopefully, someone else can chime in that has this configuration is use...


----------

